# When is the funeral?



## Bosko (Mar 4, 2015)

For this site?..................


----------



## Bosko (Jul 16, 2015)

Bosko said:


> For this site?..................


this!


----------



## dledmo (Jul 16, 2015)

When the booze runs out :drinkers:


----------



## Bosko (Jul 16, 2015)

dledmo said:


> When the booze runs out :drinkers:



funny you said that today is 4 Month Sober


----------



## dledmo (Jul 16, 2015)

Good for you Bosko!  I'm all for people getting healthy, my wife and I have been working out and have both lost a lot of weight the last year.  Keep working, it pays off!


----------



## Bosko (Jul 16, 2015)

congrats to you guys.....feels great huh!!

kinda nice to look down and see the Ol twig and beans after so many years.....


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 17, 2015)

Not many left here ... when Big Wheel doesn't post and Larry won't repost his You Tube videos you know you are on life support. Congratulations, hang in there on the sober thing, but don't lose your sense of humor Max would miss it.  BTW where is Max ... maybe we are dead.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 17, 2015)

No, I am here somewhere, just have been busy.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 19, 2015)

Summer is a busy time... I just got a new Weber though and spend my time thinking about things I can sear....


----------



## Maylar (Jul 27, 2015)

If it wasn't for Dave and Vermin posting their cooks, there'd be nothing here. I check in once in a while just to see if a new recipe is being discussed. This is BBQ season, and it should be busy here. Oddly enough, on another (ahem) site, there's 5000 members and a hunnert posts a day.

Maybe bigwheel calling folks a pinche caverone pissed everybody off...


----------



## nvestysly (Sep 17, 2015)

Okay, so I realize this is an older thread but the OP has a good point. I wasn't looking for a BBQ forum when I joined. Instead, I stumbled across this forum when I was using another forum hosted/owned by the same person as this one.

I think the forum owner (Andy R) buys forums when he thinks they make sense and feels he can make some money on the deal. I suppose he also has an interest in the subject - at least he does on a few of the other forums I visit.

So let's spread the word and make The BBQ Central (bbq-4-u) the place to be. I look forward to it.


----------



## Its not burned (Sep 18, 2015)

Part of this place's charm is the smaller membership. I too would like to see it thrive, but not to the extent it gets overrun. There's a distinct advantage in not having to deal with stupidity on a regular basis. 


"Hey, if my thermometer reads 300 degrees in the top of the dome, is that the same temperature as if I stick my hand in the fire?"


"No."


"Well, what would the temperature be?"


"Why not stick you hand in and find out?"


----------



## Bosko (Sep 18, 2015)

Its not burned said:


> Part of this place's charm is the smaller membership. I too would like to see it thrive, but not to the extent it gets overrun. There's a distinct advantage in not having to deal with stupidity on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> "Hey, if my thermometer reads 300 degrees in the top of the dome, is that the same temperature as if I stick my hand in the fire?"
> ...


]


----------

